# Sage Creatista Plus leaking coffee into capsule container



## WelshTyke (Jun 14, 2020)

View attachment IMG_8805.MP4


Hi Everyone,

Hoping the Sage users can help me.

Today my Sage Creatista Plus started leaking coffee (possibly watered down) into the capsule tray whilst a fraction of the usual amount found the cup.

looking through the capsule feed on top, I can't remember if In the past whether or not I had seen a red/orange seal that attached on the end of the moving part that pushes the capsule into the foil breaking spikes. This would make sense as the leak appears to be where the seal would stop.

Any help would be much appreciated, I've attached a couple of photos from above/below and a video of the leak.

if there are any easy solutions can you please advise where I could get the parts from (if required).

Thanks for reading.


----------

